# Frustrated to no end =



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So most of you don't know, but we have been going through alot of storms up here in the Northwest.....

On December 17th when I went to work - we had not even 1 inch of snow on the ground. It was cold - but do able. 

We came home that very same night to almost 2 feet of snow not 12 hours later.

The snow HAS NOT STOPPED SINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have pretty much had snow everyday now - with even a RAIN shower for 3 hours on this past Saturday.

So yesterday, we were supposed to go to town for our business to open back up (we own an auto body repair shop about 1 hour from our ranch) and I had made doctor and dentist appts for myself and both kids - so the whole day was planned.

At about 6:45 am we start down the hill from the ranch (which is 0.6 miles down until we hit the "association" and they are plowed). Well we made it about 1/2 way down until we got stuck - and I don't mean just stuck - I mean BURIED! We dug and dug and dug and dug - finally got it unstuck to move 50 yards and buried again. 

We came to the house, to warm up and eat - then went back down and dug more. Called the plow guy but he can't get here till wednesday. so we kept digging last night. OHHHH - and then when we were walking back down to dig - we noticed that the goats awning is about the cave in - aghhhhh - oh and our gutters have literally torn off of the side of the house in 2 spots.

So this moring we finally got the rest of the drive way shoveled (mind you it is about 3 1/2 feet of snow!!!!) on the whole driveway. And hubby was able to get unstuck and go to our business. Meanwhile I can not lift my arms, my back is killing me and now I have to go get the snow off of the goats awning before it colapses on them

I just can't get a break!!!!!!!!!!!

And it is supposed to snow everyday for the next 10 days except for 1 day......

Just had to vent


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWW.... once again I am so sorry Allison :hug: but just look at it this way... since you are snowed in you have had TONS more time to talk to me! LOL :ROFL: hehe.....


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds like your getting what we usually get this time of year. :greengrin: Have fun! We have sunshine here and the snow is melting and it's warm....... (sorry, I can't help gloating... usually we are snowed in with 4-5 feet of snow...) 

Did you guys get any wind? 

oh yeah.... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehe - yah - great .................. just joking - LOL!

Last year we had a record snow fall - well in 2 weeks we have had a little over 1/3 - almost 1/2 of the snow fall we had last year. I really pray that we do not get much more..... there is a reason I do NOT live in Montana, Dakotas, or Alaska!!!!!!!!

sonrise - the wind was aweful yesterday. It is not bad now - but the clouds are moving real fast


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I TOLD you that you should move back south!........ :wave:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Allison. I know how you feel. We have those winters but we have not had one for a while. A few years ago the snow drifted at the barn and you could walk up the snow bank and step on the roof of the barn (15 feet tall).
In Gunnison Co last year they had a record amount. they had no kidding 52 feet of snow. They had to bring in trucks to take the snow out of there so they could drive. My very dear friend lives there and she did have two different goat barns roofs cave in. She had 327 goats at the time also.

Look at it this way Allison, you will have some of the greenest pastures for you goats. :stars: 

My saying in the winter when we are getting hammered with snow. 

More snow greener pastures less hay to buy, and cheaper hay.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

that would be great if I had pasture - aghhhhh - there will be a little green grass - but not much. I think that I am going to get a bunch of seed and when it starts to melt throw it all in the other pen and see if I can get something to grow and then turn the horses loose there. 

I am going to be taking my 2 wethers down to a friends at the bottom of the hill this year (goatie grandma's) and they get to forage all spring/summer/early fall. I may even take some of my girls once they kid....

But man - it is going to be a mud pit when it starts thawing!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so sorry  We havent had anything more then a dusting and I am so glad.

I wish I could come over there and help you I really do!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good grief that's a lot of snow! Feel free to move down by us!! We got about 9 inches and it lasted for a week and now a lot of it's melted, but we're supposed to get rain and snow this week. 

Well.... :hug: and hang in there... don't get buried alive like that one lady I saw on the news the other day...(can't think of where she lived)


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

That's alot of snow.


I hate winter! :angry: I keep telling my mom lets move SOUTH! :sigh:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

For me, If i move south, it gets colder :snowlaugh: 

That's funny... your absolutely buried in snow and hating it, and I've never touched snow in my life


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No really Alyssa it is not funny - and if you want poptarts again - nah.... just teasing. I love the snow - but this is rediculous


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lmao.
I got scared for a sec then. I was like crud my poptarts :ROFL: 

I will come and shovel snow for you :roll:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: 

Yeah Alyssa... she is a little touchy on that... I was aggrevating her the other day telling her it was 71 degrees here and the ice cream truck ran (which is the COMPLETE truth) and well.... lets just say she wasn't happy with me and threatened to drive down here and get me! :shocked: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

hehehehe.... love ya Allison! :shades:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lmao


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: 

I feel for you Allison............... and I'm so glad I'm not alone. I've only got three theories for you:

1. Advanced planning (6 months worth of feed, emergency meds and hay in the barn) knowing that from at least December to the end of March, the ability to get to the nearest TSC 2 hours away will be severly limited.

2. Heated water buckets........ so worth the expense.

3. A snowmobile or 4 wheel drive for when all else fails....... bribe a neighbor with fresh eggs if you have to.

Unexpected #4: we put 2 three ton jacks & support beams up in the goat barn for snow load just in case. $35 bucks a piece (on sale at Tractor Supply) and sacrificing a few large trees from the property, but at least I know I've done what I can there. 

We have had snow 21 of the last 25 days. 20 of the last 25 have seen single digit or lower temps. I question my sanity almost every day and wonder if it's all worth it..... right up until I hear the chorus of "mmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!" when I go in the goat barn every day.    

If only my 2 legged kids would be so appreciative of my efforts........


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:scratch: 

yeah. Isn't this why you have kids? They can help you shovel! 
I was blessed with older siblings, so I've never had to do much shoveling, lucky me. 

Yup.. up here, most of us Minnesotans are pre-prepared for the nasty snow.. did you put chains on the tires?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Amos, Me being the youngest = More work.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

bbbbbbrrrrrrrrr 24 below when I woke up this morning. Yep, we've got chains on the tractor. U just wish we had a heated cab for it :-(

Unfortunately, we moved back to the farm when my boys were 10-12 years old. They hadn't learned the farming work ethic & I haven't been able to threaten them with bodily harm enough to get them to help with more than bailing hay & feeding horses. They think my goats are stupid & if I want them cared for properly, I've gotta do it myself.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow, thats a way to get coal off santa!! :ROFL:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

that kind of weather is why i moved from maine to tenn. i couldn't take the snow & - temps.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I do feel for you guys with all the snow but all of ours is gone. It is still below freezing every day though....well accept yesterday it was 50 something.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh crap - just typed this huge thing and it is gone - 

So is what I was rambling about is that it has gotten worse.

We received another 3-4 inches last night - but now it is warming up to the 30's which means snow is melting, getting heavier, and there will be LOTS of ice when it goes back to freezing tonight and the next days.... great....

Then the plow guy called - he broke down and they are hoping that the part comes in on the 12 noon truck today - but he said we will be lucky to be plowed today - might not be till Friday now since tomorrow is a holiday - :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: 

We have enough feed, for horses and ourselves, goats milk in the freezer, a generator that will run everything except our WATER WELL - which means no water - even for the TOILETS!!! So if we loose power again - I am going to have a COLD butt!!! :hair: 

But the only thing that could make it worse is if the barn falls - which I am praying it will hold on till I get everything off of it - but only time will tell.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wish there was something I could do. :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

We have ice. 
I walked out this morning, and almost fell. I ended up skating down the driveway and narrowly avoiding bruising my tailbone when I hit a rough patch of ice and went flying.
The cat was trying to cross the road and her nails wouldn't catch on anything so she was sliding too....
I'm moving to the tropics when I am old enough to move out. Enough of this antartica stuff---
Bring on the rain!!!!! The Mud!!!! I'll suffer quietly, I promise.................... ray:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

MissMM, I was asking Allison that, if you've lived in MN any amount of time I'm sure you would know that :ROFL: 

I do end up doing more work, even when my brother was still home before he started college, except for shovelling corn and snow, those were his things. 

Yesterday I was carrying four roosters from the goat barn to the turkey shed, and I slipped and fell on my side, luckily for the roosters I had been carrying most of them on the opposite side, so no casulties, they did freak out though.. they below in a soup pot.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just an update - 

I talked to the plow guy yesterday and he was not going to be able to get here till after dark - so he offered to come up this afternoon depending on how the CURRENT snow storm goes. He said that if it stops by afternoon, he will come up then, otherwise we will be first on the list for Friday morning - 

I just can't win - and I HAVE to do the barn today IN THE SNOW!

The city is supposed to get 6-8 inches which means probobly another foot here - aghhhhh


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how miserable. I cant even fathum that much snow. The most we have ever had here is an eight inch snow storm followed by 3 feet.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, have you dug your way out yet???????


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well if you'd quit Bogart-ing the snow and share some, it may be nice! 

It's been hard coming from growing up with snow up to your ears to having NO SNOW the entire year - it's just BOGUS! I can't even buy a stupid sled for my kid *grrr*. I came from NY and I figured here in KY I was still north enough to get snow - in the 7 yrs I've been here we've had enough snow to sled in ONE time and enough snow for a snowball fight twice.

Are you up for trading houses??? I'll trade for the winter and switch back in the summer....  (But the cows stay here, there's no way I'm moving those lugs around!!!). 

I do hate that you're snowed in, on, around, over ... whatever. But it will be over before too long --- I hope for you....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well we finally got plowed late yesterday afternoon - to have it snow 6-8 inches last night.....aghhhhhhh

Bona Fide - lets do it - we leave animals with the house with enough feed and swap - trust me though come spring u wont want to leave it is gorgeous. I did take pics of our driveway this morning as we walked down to get our truck..... it was so neat looking. I will post tomarrow.


----------

